# My Can-Am Maverick X Project



## wildbill

I bought a stock 2013 Maverick X and have been upgrading it with parts from all over the country and now almost complete with my project called "**** Hunter". This will be used for night hunting *****/pigs, blazing rocky trails in the Texas hill country and playing at some local mud parks! I plan on having her completed for the mud nationals next month and will post some better photos soon plus a list of upgrades!!

Wild Bill


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dude that Maverick is nice!! and i love the decals on the side .... and for what your wanting to do with it, i think you picked the perfect tire!


----------



## Polaris425

I had to come back & look again its so sick :rockn:


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Very nice!! Has to be the best looking maverick I've seen! Great job!


----------



## J2!

Awsome looking machine !!!!! Love the tire and wheel combo..


----------



## txboatpilot

Bad *****.. What size TERMS are those?


----------



## Grizcore

so nice!!::flames:


----------



## mini bogger

that thing is BAD! only thing is... snorkels. or it would be pointless


----------



## RedRon

Looks good now you can go hunt Obama LOL!!!


----------



## brutemike

Very nice ride

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## backwoodsboy70

sickkkk !!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Made me take a second look at the Mav. Very nice look.


----------



## sloboy

sweet looking mav!!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

mini bogger said:


> that thing is BAD! only thing is... snorkels. or it would be pointless


If you look closely behind the driver seat it looks to already be snorkeled. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bulldogs101

wow, made me sign up on the forum just to see what everyone was talking about and what it looked like. IT WAS WORTH IT!!!! very cool.
what tires/rims are them. I like it.


----------



## andrew650

^ they are terminators on msa m20 kore rims. Very nice work on the mav, still waiting for mine to show up....garage FULL of parts and no machine to put them on yet  so jealous of yours right now lol. Did you leave stock axles with those tires? If so how they holding up so far?


----------



## wildbill

32" terminators and yes it has a custom snorkel with black pipes and yellow tips. We are adding a power steering kit, 3' lift, HD axles and more this week before mud nationals. I will post final pics in a few days.


----------



## slowboy43

swert mav. u lovve those term too


----------



## akimbro

:flamesoes someone have pic for a snorkel kit for the maverick on air intake going around the glove box or ideals on it like pic:flames:


----------



## jrdn_

Nice looking ride!

I'm trying to find a shift knob for my father in law but cannot find the thread size online anywhere. He is in AZ and I'm in Canada so I can't sneak over and scope it out. 

Do you know the thread size?

Thanks!


----------



## guessohw

That is by far one of the best combos I have seen with a maverick.


----------

